# Daten zeilenweise aus Datei einlesen



## sLack (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

hab eine txt-Datei in der wie folgt Daten über Pesonen gespeichert sind:

```
Daten 1.1
Daten 1.2
Daten 1.3

Daten 2.1
Daten 2.2
Daten 2.3

Daten 3.1
Daten 3.2
Daten 3.3
.
.
.
```

Nun möchte ich diese zeilenweise, also z.B. zuerst Daten 1.1, dann Daten 1.2..., auslesen und in einer verketteten Liste speichern. Doch wie genau kann ich Sie zeilenweise aus der Datei einlesen?

Wäre sehr nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Grüße


----------



## Jockel (9. Mai 2006)

Die Suche wird da sicherlich was rauswerfen...


----------



## dieta (9. Mai 2006)

:arrow: BufferedReader.readLine()


----------



## foxy (9. Mai 2006)

```
public void lesen(String name) throws Exception {
		int zaehler = 0;
		int z = 0;
		String line2, line;
		
		try {
			file = new File(name);
			BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader(file));
			

			if (!file.exists()){
				throw new ExsistException("Die angegbene Datei exsistiert nicht");
			}
				
			if (!file.isFile()){
				throw new IsFileException("Der angegebene Pfad ist keine Datei");
			}
				
			if(!file.canRead()) {
				throw new ReadException("Die angegebene Datei kann nicht gelesen werden");
			}
			while ((line = in.readLine()) != null)
			{
				z++;
			}
			
			BufferedReader in2 = new BufferedReader( new FileReader(file));
			feld = new String[z];
			
			while ((line2 = in2.readLine()) != null) {
				feld[zaehler] = line2;
				zaehler++;
			}
					
		
			in2.close();
			in.close();
			
		} catch (ExsistException e) {
			throw new ExsistException();
		} catch (IsFileException e) {
		    throw new IsFileException();
		} catch (ReadException e) {
		    throw new ReadException();
		}
```

komplett lösung


----------



## norman (9. Mai 2006)

ahja..und warum so viele verschiedene Exceptions? Haste die Klassen auch entsprechend implementiert oder wie? :shock:


----------



## Beni (9. Mai 2006)

```
} catch (ExsistException e) {
         throw new ExsistException();
      } catch (IsFileException e) {
          throw new IsFileException();
      } catch (ReadException e) {
          throw new ReadException();
      }
```
Hm, das ist irgendwie redundant :wink: Das ist irgendwie wie "Wenn die Pizza gut schmeckt, schmeckt die Pizza gut", und kann einfach weggelassen werden.


----------



## foxy (9. Mai 2006)

@ norman ja habsch 

und @ beni ich weis  aber profs wollen das so


----------



## Mag1c (9. Mai 2006)

Hi,

@foxy: dann erzähle mal den profs, daß das nicht einfach nur redundant ist, sondern daß da auch wertvolle Informationen verloren gehen ... die Original-Exception nämlich.

Gruß
Mag1c


----------

